# 8 weeks old-too early for bath?



## euna78 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi I just got her yesterday and this being first time with Maltese I am very new on everything.
She's just now 8 weeks old and I was wondering when is good time to start bathing her?
And when should I take her for first grooming?


----------



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

I dont know myself but I had to say your pup is adorable!!! I get mine on thursday and I cant wait!!!!!! Where did you get her from? Did you have her shipped? I am having mine shipped because I have no alternative way of getting him and I am kind of worried!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Welcome to the world of being owned by a Maltese!

She shouldn't go to the groomer or anywhere else (except the vet) until about two weeks after her final round of shots which will be in a couple months. When you take her to the vet be sure to keep her off the floor, etc. Until she has all her shots she is susceptible to parvo, etc. 

She's not too young for a bath but if you just got her, I would wait a week or so and let her settle in. A bath can be stressful and unless she is terribly dirty, I would wait.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

ooh what a cute pic.








Maybe you could have a tub of water just a bit filled and give her a freshening up on her lower parts







and feet. Skip the soap if you don't think you can rinse it all off.
And wipe around her ears/in them a bit with a damp washcloth. I know sometime after a walk this makes my dogs feel fresher.







And maybe it won't be too stressful like a visit to a groomer or full bath would now.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she is so sweet. Have you posted pics yet? Please do.

I bathed Milly at 6 weeks, I had to have her WAAY to early, but she settled in right away and is a really great girl.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Firstly that is one of the cutest pics i've ever seen. She is adorable!! reminds me of when eddie was that little..they grow so fast so take heaps pf photos of her..

She wont be ready for the groomers but you can definantly bathe her, she's hate it, but just take it easy with her and she'll learn to get thorigh them.

good luck


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi & Welcome!

Start off as you mean to go on I say - she's not going to like it, but she'll have to learn to lump it! LOL I know that sounds harsh, but just make sure you talk to her lots & give her lots of loving, soothing tones while you bathe her .... I don't know that she will ever learn to love it, but she might just grin & bare it for you!

Baby wipes can be your best friend!!! I use them all the time for little spot cleans.

Also, I learned early on to give up my face washers ..... if there was a need for a quick tidy up, the face washer was always the closest to hand.

I think the puppies now own ALL my face washers .... I need to get some new ones ...


----------



## euna78 (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your tips.
I'll start of with water in the sink








Hope she doesn't stress out too much..LOL

Oh another thing, what can I do to get rid of her bad breath?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She has what we affectionately refer to as "puppy breath". There's really no much you can do until she's finished teething and is eating adult food.

She's sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute.









And, as others have said, start giving her a bath this week. The sooner and more regularly she is bathed, the more she will adjust to it. My 2 girls love their baths.










Tilly enjoying (??) a spa bath in my jacuzzi tub.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

she is so cute. another sugestion, put a little cotton in her ears to make sure no water gets in.


----------



## euna78 (Mar 30, 2006)

> she is so cute. another sugestion, put a little cotton in her ears to make sure no water gets in.[/B]



Oh..thanks.
I should do that just in case... Don't wanna end up w/ ear infection or anything..
Thanks again!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=390056
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, putting the cotton in the ears is a must. I wish I knew that before before Belinha got a ear infection.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Omg your new baby is so cute!!!!
I would definitely wait a little while to give her a bath...In between baths with Luci, I use a washcloth and warm water and wipe her feet, face, "girl part", and tushie. It really helps!







Then I spray a nice leave-in conditioner so she smells good. As far as bad breath goes...I really can't help you. When Luci was a baby she had the sweetest baby breath...LOL she never had bad breath and (still doesn't)I don't think I ever heard of bad baby breath... I dk, just give her chew toys so that they keep her teeth clean. The Baby Kong is good.


----------



## euna78 (Mar 30, 2006)

Mini got her first bath!!








She was very very good girl.
With all the tips from all of you it wasn't too hard.









Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Way to go, little Mini.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, glad she did so well.


----------

